# Team Chance



## ribaldmanikin (Mar 9, 2006)

Well, I feel like maybe now I can be a part of this forum rather than just lurking.

On the way home from work, I stopped in at a Garage Sale and found a Team Chance. I don't know a whole lot about the Team Chance, other than it being a Canadian bike, and not a true Fat Chance.

I'd love to get some information on this bike. I still haven't decided if I'm going to keep it. I figure it's worth at least the $100 CAD I paid for it.

Here's some pics:









































The previous owner thought he bought the bike in 91, and just bought the frame and built it up. Last year he "upgraded" to gripshifters from XT top mounts. He said he threw the top mounts out.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

welcome to the club. i think you're the first person to post a Team Chance and actually know that it's not a Fat Chance.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

They basically gave it away.
Very nice of them......

Nice bike, Welcome to the club!


----------



## robinmiller (May 31, 2005)

so what's the story behind these?


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

robinmiller said:


> so what's the story behind these?


here's a thread that should answer your question: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=26303&highlight=team+chance


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I got one also previously, and I can't remember who I sold it to on here, but as memory serves, I sold it complete. They all had the Tange Struts forks on them, as the tange fork was essentially a licensed version of the Big One Inch forks. 

They're well made frames, good parts (deore dx/xt), and I wouldn't mind owning another as long as the thing was closer to my size.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Killer deal. Doesn't suck, that's for sure.

It'll ride great. Keep it, put some saddle time on it. You'll have 20 old bikes before you know it.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> You'll have 20 old bikes before you know it.


It's true.


----------



## ribaldmanikin (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I guess lurking paid off. If I thought it was a real Fat Chance, I probably would have had a seizure. I have yet to see one. 

I'm already up to 10 bikes in the garage. I have a couple of decent 80's road bikes, and a 40's cruiser in there... so I think I already had the bug. I've been looking for a decent vintage mountain bike for ages. 

I guess I need to get rid of a few of the beater bikes now. I don't have room for more bikes, just better bikes.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

There's one (in far worse shape) on ebay canada right now, and I tried messaging the seller to point out its NOT an "original fat chance" as he's claiming it is in the auction title and got this back in response...

"it is a fat chance bike frame yes the frame was made overseas but, it is still a fat chance bike. it was sold in canada"

Of course he's got an opening bid of $400US and an $800US buy-it-now and I'm sure some moron will bid on it expecting they're getting an actual fat chance.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Classic-Orginal-...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

DeeEight said:


> There's one (in far worse shape) on ebay canada right now, and I tried messaging the seller to point out its NOT an "original fat chance" as he's claiming it is in the auction title and got this back in response...
> 
> "it is a fat chance bike frame yes the frame was made overseas but, it is still a fat chance bike. it was sold in canada"
> 
> ...


I recall in the past Wendyll mailing sellers on Ebay to disabuse them of the idea that it is a Fat Chance. Decent bike but pretty generic.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

As an old school BC hardtail, it's be as good as older steel Rocky Mountain or Kona, but beyond that, its certainly not worth a $400US opening bid. At least the one above has near intact decals, paint, and a Tange Struts rigid fork.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

When Chris gave a lecture at our shop back around 96 or so I recall him or Rob Mossman kind of griping about that side project from the standpoint of folks expected them to handle warranty issues.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I sometimes wish I could find the issue of pedal magazine I have with the review of the bike/brand.


----------



## ribaldmanikin (Mar 9, 2006)

I just got back from an hour of singletrack, and have to say the Team Chance rides nice. Much better than I expected. It's light and day compared to the other rigid's I have ridden. Those being a Rocky Mountain (Blizzard I think), and a 97 GT Outpost. 

Other than the annoying twist shifters, everything else is original. The chainrings are a little worn, so I'll have to replace those. Other than that, it runs like a top.

I had so much fun, I was contemplating selling off the Jamis Dakar XC Comp I just built up this spring and looking for a real Fat. I mean, if this Pseudo Chance rides this nice, I can't imagine how much fun a true Fat would be.

I'd be interested in the article. Until I get a real Fat Chance, I'm going to enjoy this ride.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi,

Great you enjoyed your new purchase! Please post it on FatCogs.com. There may be not so much FAT dna for this one, though it is still a very interesting chapter in the FAT story.

Now start saving for the 100% original Fat Chance. Many nice rides out there!


----------



## go4carter (Jun 14, 2021)

I bought a Canadian "Team Chance" in Edmonton in the early 90s for around Cdn$1200. Roughly the same price as a Rocky Mountain Hammer, which was my #2 choice. We spent a ton of time in the Rockies... great geometry for climbing, and with the DX/Ritchie rims/etc the bike was bullet-proof in the backcountry. I think it's 16".


----------

